# Training my 10 month old to walk



## hershey567 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi again everyone,

I was wondering if what I'm doing is right...

I have been using a short lead with my 10 month old Hershey and have been trying to get her to walk beside or behind me. She has not consistently done either, even when I am running with her.

Today I changed gears on two things: A longer lead and off lead walking.

With the longer lead (6 feet) I have also relaxed the walking boundary to "just as long as the lead is loose". She seems to be doing so much better than on a short lead and my strict "slightly behind me or no going forward" rule.

Secondly, and most surprisingly, is that her off lead walking is AMAZING! She will wander to my sides and will come when I recall her. She will also check in with me without prompting and responds well to STOP, WAIT, and of course let's go.

So my question is that if it's okay to let her walk ahead of me, as long as the lead is loose, and why is she so much better without the lead on??

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

dogs , like people, do not like being restricted and naturally move away from pressure.. which in this case is the tighter short leash.
the longer leash allows for her to move in a more natural walking pace and distance from you (lets be honest you wouldnt usually choose to walk RIGHT next to someone if they started pulling your arm), without the constant boundary.
the lack of leash entirely obviously removes this pressure and removes any boundary frustration she may have with the leash. she knows by habit and reinforcement that you are happiest with her by your side, and so by default will move into that position.
i find that as long as you use reinforcement infrequently, and random times with the checking up on you, the dog is more likely to want to check up on you also.

hope that helps answer some questions!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I find it is much easier for my dog to maintain a loose lead with a six-foot lead than with a four-foot lead. He will do it, but he spends much more time self-correcting. It seems the interesting smells are always 5 and a half feet away :smile:.

As for the off-lead thing, I think that makes it so much easier for the dog ... we humans walk at the wrong speed, we don't stop at the right places (where there are things to smell), and we walk in a straight line. All these things are hard for dogs to adjust to. Just as an analogy, I find that people that walk slowly ahead of me when I'm navigating the Tube can actually send me into an internal frenzy :smile:. Constantly having to adjust one's natural rhythm is HARD. 

I use off lead walks to create lots of opportunities for my dog to practice both a formal recall and a quick check-in. Teaching "touch" is great for the latter.


----------



## hershey567 (Mar 15, 2012)

JE-UK said:


> I find it is much easier for my dog to maintain a loose lead with a six-foot lead than with a four-foot lead. He will do it, but he spends much more time self-correcting. It seems the interesting smells are always 5 and a half feet away :smile:.
> 
> As for the off-lead thing, I think that makes it so much easier for the dog ... we humans walk at the wrong speed, we don't stop at the right places (where there are things to smell), and we walk in a straight line. All these things are hard for dogs to adjust to. Just as an analogy, I find that people that walk slowly ahead of me when I'm navigating the Tube can actually send me into an internal frenzy :smile:. Constantly having to adjust one's natural rhythm is HARD.
> 
> I use off lead walks to create lots of opportunities for my dog to practice both a formal recall and a quick check-in. Teaching "touch" is great for the latter.


Well said (about The Tube!). What do you mean by teaching "touch"? I assume you mean a positive reinforcement for your dog when she checks in?


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

"Touch" is just a cue for the dog to come and touch my hand with his nose. It's dead easy to teach with a clicker ... hold your hand out, and when the dog naturally (out of curiosity) touches your hand, click (or praise), and treat. Repeat until the dog will reliably touch your outstretched hand and then add the word. Over time, you can increase distance so the dog is coming to you to touch. 

It's also a really useful cue to have in your bag for everyday life. I use it to get the dog on the scale at the vet's, for example.


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

I *love* the touch command. It's a great way to refocuse and distracted pooch. Although, Ryker thinks when I say "touch" he's too dignified to touch me with his nose...so he uses his paw. Boys.


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 10, 2012)

Ryker's_Mom said:


> I *love* the touch command. It's a great way to refocuse and distracted pooch. Although, Ryker thinks when I say "touch" he's too dignified to touch me with his nose...so he uses his paw. Boys.


Spoiled, rotten boy huh??? LOL


----------

